# DirecTV VOD No Matching Programs



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

You all were able to fix my last problem so here we go again! The DirecTV Video On-Demand seems to be intermittent for me. Half the time it works and the other half it says "Sorry! Right now, we don't have any programs that match the filter you just selected." It says this literally minutes after I was just looking at a program and going back to it. 

This occurs in all rooms. I have the HR44/500 with software 0x93d (updated on 11/4) and three mini-genies. The internet is always connected via Ethernet cord while this is happening and doesn't appear to be the issue.

Does anyone else have this problem or a fix?!

Thank you,

PleaseHelpMe


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I've noticed this, too, but assumed it had to do with not being plugged into internet since my last guide-clearing a couple weeks ago.


----------



## mannytwotwo (Feb 15, 2014)

When I have this issue I press the red reset button twice or sometimes even 3 times and that does the trick. I always have to do this after my receiver gets an update.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Do an Smart search for clearmybox. See if that helps


----------



## PleaseHelpMe (Sep 9, 2014)

Ok I tried the "clearmybox". It looks like the VOD is reloading. I'll update later when it's complete.


----------

